# Ninja-chicken's heartwarming photos



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 16, 2017)

BEWARE: THESE PHOTOS ARE TOO HEARTWARMING AND CUTE, ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK....





*Hello!*
*Story:*
*Having a bad day? Look at these photos and you'll be wanting more!*
*Ninja-chicken's cute bedtime photos:*

























*ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK:*






*


 *
*

 *
*

 *
*

 *
*

 *


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 16, 2017)

@Hybridchucks 
@NH homesteader


----------



## Hybridchucks (Aug 16, 2017)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 17, 2017)

Hybridchucks said:


> Awwwwwww!!!!!!



SHHHHH!
You woke him up!

JK


----------



## Hybridchucks (Aug 17, 2017)




----------

